# Coffee Tree Pepper Mill



## broitblat (Apr 2, 2011)

I had planned some additional embellishments on the shape, but when I got this far, I decided I liked it as it was (even though it's a relatively plain piece of wood).


 

What do you think?

  -Barry


----------



## jimm1 (Apr 2, 2011)

I think you did very well.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 2, 2011)

I think it looks great, I was cautioned about making them with a lot of bead and cove work for sanitary reasons, too hard to clean.


----------



## pensmyth (Apr 2, 2011)

Sometimes simple is good...I like it.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks Great Barry!!

But you need to find a pepper tree, use the coffee tree for coffee grinders!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the "simple" design myself. It is a very nice looking pepper mill. I have been trying to get my nerve up to turn some of these and the smaller salt and pepper mills.


 By the way Good one Ed.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 3, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Looks Great Barry!!
> 
> But you need to find a pepper tree, use the coffee tree for coffee grinders!!!:biggrin::biggrin:


 
Well, apparently such a thing does exist:

(from Wikipedia)

*Peruvian Pepper* (_*Schinus molle*_, also known as *American pepper*, *Peruvian peppertree*, *escobilla*, *false pepper*, *molle del Peru*, *pepper tree*,[2] *peppercorn tree*, *Californian pepper tree*, *pirul* and *Peruvian mastic*.[3]) is an evergreen tree that grows to 15 meters (50 feet). It is native to the Peruvian Andes. The bright pink fruits of _Schinus molle_ are often sold as "pink peppercorns" although _S. molle_ is unrelated to true pepper (_Piper nigrum_).

I have no idea what the wood looks like, but I may have to find out.

  -Barry


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 3, 2011)

broitblat said:
			
		

> Well, apparently such a thing does exist:
> 
> (from Wikipedia)
> 
> ...



We have these trees here in California. I was just eyeing one the other day because, oddly so, it was bulging with burls everywhere - which is unusual. Next time I'm out where it is I'm going to take a photo of it. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 3, 2011)

I like the wood and the simple shape... haven't done anything in coffee tree yet...need to find some one day.... I have trouble with the standard pepper mills... I guess I'm measurementally challenged?? I always seem to be a few silly millimeters off, so the adjustment doesn't work that well.... I use the crush grind myself... they allow me lots more "design freedom"....  yours is excellent.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 3, 2011)

You've got enough shape added to it to make grain in that "relatively plain peice of wood" really stand out. It looks great!


----------



## crabcreekind (Apr 5, 2011)

What kind of bit did you use to drill the hole down the middle? my dad uses a colt forstner bit. But he bought a colt long bit, and it smoked the hole on walnut,which is relatively soft compared to cocobolo he normally uses. just wondering? Good job on the Peppermill.


----------



## lorbay (Apr 5, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> What kind of bit did you use to drill the hole down the middle? my dad uses a colt forstner bit. But he bought a colt long bit, and it smoked the hole on walnut,which is relatively soft compared to cocobolo he normally uses. just wondering? Good job on the Peppermill.


 
I make all of my own drills for these from old planner blades and drill rod.
Sawmill planner blades that is.

Lin.


----------



## broitblat (Apr 5, 2011)

crabcreekind said:


> What kind of bit did you use to drill the hole down the middle? my dad uses a colt forstner bit. But he bought a colt long bit, and it smoked the hole on walnut,which is relatively soft compared to cocobolo he normally uses. just wondering? Good job on the Peppermill.


 
I have 3 forstner bits that I rotate through during the course of drilling to keep any one from getting overheated.  One of them is a colt (which does most of the work).  I don't know the other two.

Still, drilling is the longest/slowest part of the process.  I try to sharpen the bits regularly, but not sure if I do a very good job on that.

I've seen a few of your/your dad's cocobolo mills and I'm a big fan.

  -Barry


----------

